# 12 Mud Pro Axles in prev year Cats



## Clifford the cat (Feb 12, 2013)

Correction- AS country cat just advised the 2013 MP axles being the different part number

Would anyone be able to help me when what is needed to get these 12 Mud pro axles into the front of my 08 cat 700 suzuki powered machine?

All i need is a photo of where I need to modify and how please

Ive snapped all my stock 08 axles, moved onto the updated white cups and finally exploded the (locking) left side front. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

All I had to do is grind a little off of the bottom of the hub where it connects to the lower a-arm to put them on the 2010 I had

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Clifford the cat said:


> Ive snapped all my stock 08 axles, moved onto the updated white cups and finally exploded the (locking) left side front.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you are saying you already have the white cup axles then those are the 12 Mp axles if they plunge

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clifford the cat (Feb 12, 2013)

Ive had these in my machine over a year, the new MP axles just came out, completely different size and my 08 requires mods to make them fit. All white cups are not the same, my fathers 2011 700 came with white cups, the new MP axles are huge and require grinding. mine required nothing but put them in and go. 

I need to know what needs to be done to fit the LARGER white cup axles


----------

